# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Tell me about your role playing experiences

## NonDualistic

While I'm on the Role playing subject in general, I thought it would be interesting to hear what kind of great adventure moments your characters have played out in role playing games you have played.

 Tell us what the role playing game is, Describe your character in general, and then tell us what the memorable moment in the game was that the  character played out.

 I know I have had some dandy rpg character moments over the years..

----------


## Replicon

Damn... not the kind of role playing I was hoping to read about

----------

